# The Links...2011



## campgottagopee (Apr 4, 2011)

Greek is closed for the week and wont re-open till this weekend....must be time to hit some balls tomorrow (with my new Titlest driver).

Anyone been out yet???


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 4, 2011)

Not since the 21 rounds I played in January....hahahaha


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 4, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Not since the 21 rounds I played in January....hahahaha



Besides you...Where's that middle finger icon when you need it


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2011)

The clubs are still in the basement (I haven't even put them in the new bag I got from my kids as an X-mas present yet).  I'm guessing that it's almost time to get them out as a) It's Masters week b) My 2011 USGA members schwag kit arrived in the mail today c) My golf cart gets delivered from its winter storage site to my course this Friday and d) My course opened up 3 days ago.

My golfing personality wishes that the skiing wasn't still so good in Vermont right now (or maybe that I had more than just a couple of hours of REAL spring skiing weather this year) so that I could really get the desire to hit the links and start whacking the small ball around for the season


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 5, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The clubs are still in the basement (I haven't even put them in the new bag I got from my kids as an X-mas present yet).  I'm guessing that it's almost time to get them out as a) It's Masters week b) My 2011 USGA members schwag kit arrived in the mail today c) My golf cart gets delivered from its winter storage site to my course this Friday and d) My course opened up 3 days ago.
> 
> My golfing personality wishes that the skiing wasn't still so good in Vermont right now (or maybe that I had more than just a couple of hours of REAL spring skiing weather this year) so that I could really get the desire to hit the links and start whacking the small ball around for the season



Tell me about it.....was gonna go hit balls today but it's snowing, go figure.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2011)

Hit my first bag o balls yesterday Camp      Getting ready so far the local course look pretty dry but then again its going t rain most of this week . Two of our area courses run by the state - ARE UP FOR SALE  wanna buy one Camp


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm horrible at Golf but that makes it fun for me. I'm a hockey stick or snowman on almost every single hole. 

My in-laws have a condo in South Carolina in Murrell's Inlet (10 minutes from Myrtle Beach) on Blackmoor Golf Course. I usually go down for at least a couple days in the summer and play a few rounds of golf, but it gets HOT down there.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 5, 2011)

I've taken a 3 season hiatus from golf. Or has it been 4 seasons?

Anyway, I've at least given lip service to the idea of revisiting that damned game this season.  Bunch of friends trying to talk me into a trip to Ocean City, MD, in a few weeks for a long weekend of golf and debauchery. I'll see how this pans out.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've taken a 3 season hiatus from golf. Or has it been 4 seasons?
> 
> Anyway, I've at least given lip service to the idea of revisiting that damned game this season.  Bunch of friends trying to talk me into a trip to Ocean City, MD, in a few weeks for a long weekend of golf and debauchery. I'll see how this pans out.



DO IT DOC !!  Life ain't a dress rehearsal and 'sides which you work too hard , kick back and enjoy the insanity -- the Teefster told me to say that to his ole buddy


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've taken a 3 season hiatus from golf. Or has it been 4 seasons?
> 
> Anyway, I've at least given lip service to the idea of revisiting that damned game this season.  Bunch of friends trying to talk me into a trip to Ocean City, MD, in a few weeks for a long weekend of golf and debauchery. I'll see how this pans out.



You better go....debauchery can be fun, hell with the golf that's just the excuse.

I used to get all wrapped in playing good golf, mainly score. Now I care more about enjoying my time with my friends. Yes, I want to compete/win/play good or whatever but if I don't it no longer ruins the fun with my pals.:beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 5, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm horrible at Golf but that makes it fun for me. I'm a hockey stick or snowman on almost every single hole.
> 
> My in-laws have a condo in South Carolina in Murrell's Inlet (10 minutes from Myrtle Beach) on Blackmoor Golf Course. I usually go down for at least a couple days in the summer and play a few rounds of golf, but it gets HOT down there.



Looks like a sweet track.

Don't worry about the "dog balls".....every golfer has them, right Pro??


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 5, 2011)

You got that right Camp!! BTW..."safety meetings" don't work that well on the golf course...:smile:


----------



## Morwax (Apr 5, 2011)

Back issues the past couple years have kept me away from the links. Planning a comeback this year as my Chiro has seemingly worked a  miracle. 
 If you have lower back pain go see a chiropractor. I tried eveything and finaly went and had this type of lumbar alignment done push.. crunch.. pop, HOLY cow.
http://www.ehow.com/video_4940631_chiropractic-adjustment-lumbar-alignment.html


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 6, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> You got that right Camp!! BTW..."safety meetings" don't work that well on the golf course...:smile:



Ain't that the truth. They're good for putting the clubs away tho.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 6, 2011)

First match of the year is set...10 A.M. sunday, Master's sunday at that!!!


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> First match of the year is set...10 A.M. sunday, Master's sunday at that!!!



waaah?!?!?!? no closing day tailgate in the chair 5 lot?!?!?


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 6, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> waaah?!?!?!? no closing day tailgate in the chair 5 lot?!?!?



Nope...at this point in the year our crew is kinda dwindling...all the pro's are back to work.

Gonna ski 'till 9:45 then go play golf...should be a fun day!!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Nope...at this point in the year our crew is kinda dwindling...all the pro's are back to work.
> 
> Gonna ski 'till 9:45 then go play golf...should be a fun day!!



Ski, golf, then watch the back 9 of the Master's.  Sounds like a mighty fine Sunday there Camp!  Hit 'em well (but not too often!   )


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Ski, golf, then watch the back 9 of the Master's.  Sounds like a mighty fine Sunday there Camp!  Hit 'em well (but not too often!   )



Haven't even hit a ball yet---should be intersting :smile:

Did order the new D2 today ...Pro2860 is hookin' me up!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 9, 2011)

Go Tigerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 14, 2011)

I donated 20 bucks Sunday:-(


----------



## drjeff (Apr 14, 2011)

I got the 1st double of the year outta the way by the time I walked off the 1st green   and then got the 1st and 2nd birdies of the year by the time I walked off the 3rd green! 

After not having picked up a club since the 2nd week of November,  I can't complain about the 1st round of the year at all!  Some rust on the golf machine, sure,  but there was a bunch of decent swings too!


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 14, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I got the 1st double of the year outta the way by the time I walked off the 1st green   and then got the 1st and 2nd birdies of the year by the time I walked off the 3rd green!
> 
> After not having picked up a club since the 2nd week of November,  I can't complain about the 1st round of the year at all!  Some rust on the golf machine, sure,  but there was a bunch of decent swings too!



Nice!!!! I've managed to play 45 holes this year without a double.....did have a triple tho :razz:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 15, 2011)

New driver coming in today. I'll be getting my 20 bucks and then some back this weekend!!!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> New driver coming in today. I'll be getting my 20 bucks and then some back this weekend!!!



Once you probably spend the requisite 30 minute or so range session to dial in all the adjustability available in todays drivers, then you'll get the 20 back (and then some!  )

I'm getting closer and closer myself to pulling the trigger of one of Taylormade's new big sticks(probably the next time I have a bad day swinging the big stick off the tee  ).  I figure if I was able to quickly get used to my old, square, yellow Nike driver, how tough can it be to get used to looking down the shaft and seeing a white club head???  :lol:


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Once you probably spend the requisite 30 minute or so range session to dial in all the adjustability available in todays drivers, then you'll get the 20 back (and then some!  )
> 
> I'm getting closer and closer myself to pulling the trigger of one of Taylormade's new big sticks(probably the next time I have a bad day swinging the big stick off the tee  ).  I figure if I was able to quickly get used to my old, square, yellow Nike driver, how tough can it be to get used to looking down the shaft and seeing a white club head???  :lol:



I don't know how anyone could look down at one of those things!! Is it really yellow?


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 18, 2011)

Didn't get out....started snowing. WTF, it's golf season already.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 21, 2011)

April 21st and still snowing....I'll never get the chance to hit my new driver, not saying anything about my new 3 wood that's on order.....geesh


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> April 21st and still snowing....I'll never get the chance to hit my new driver, not saying anything about my new 3 wood that's on order.....geesh



Either that Camp or you might just have to get a box of those Srixon day glow yellow golf balls, put on the winter golf gloves and just go for it!  

Sooner or later the battle of the airmasses between the warm stuff to the South and the cold, unsettled stuff locked in over us now will end and REAL spring weather will arrive!


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm horrible at Golf but that makes it fun for me. I'm a hockey stick or snowman on almost every single hole.
> 
> My in-laws have a condo in South Carolina in Murrell's Inlet (10 minutes from Myrtle Beach) on Blackmoor Golf Course. I usually go down for at least a couple days in the summer and play a few rounds of golf, but it gets HOT down there.




Blackmoor is a great course.  Played it many times, got the golf shirt.......

My crew has been going to Myrtle (actually Litchfield Beach) since 1995.  I'll be there in less than 30 days....


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> April 21st and still snowing....I'll never get the chance to hit my new driver, not saying anything about my new 3 wood that's on order.....geesh




Boston-area weather guys said the sun would come out today, but the wind was blowing so hard it felt more like early March, so I didn't get to the range.  Maybe tomorrow.......


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Boston-area weather guys said the sun would come out today, but the wind was blowing so hard it felt more like early March, so I didn't get to the range.  Maybe tomorrow.......



I hear ya....looks like this weekend will be in play, yee ha!!! I'll get 9 in tomorrow after work (Pro2860, u good for around 5 tomorrow??), then full on skins game sunday a.m. Still need my 20 bucks back!!!


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 22, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I hear ya....looks like this weekend will be in play, yee ha!!! I'll get 9 in tomorrow after work (Pro2860, u good for around 5 tomorrow??), then full on skins game sunday a.m. Still need my 20 bucks back!!!



Damn!!! I'm on a completely opposite schedule....close Sat...open Sun:sad:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Damn!!! I'm on a completely opposite schedule....close Sat...open Sun:sad:



Thought maybe....crap

75 and sunny tuesday :beer:


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 22, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Thought maybe....crap
> 
> 75 and sunny tuesday :beer:



:idea: I can play tuesday afternoon


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> :idea: I can play tuesday afternoon



Sa_weet...I'm sure we can get 2 other clowns to join us. If you're my partner let's play       5's...if not 2's :razz:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2011)

Just took away one of my potential excuses for a not so great round by installing a new set of grips on the sticks. Weather permitting going to try them out tomorrow! 

And just like in ski tuning, golf club work has a mandatory beer requirement while working too! :beer:  :lol:


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 24, 2011)

I love that requirement!:beer:Enjoy the new grips!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 24, 2011)

yeah i just re- gripped mine too,   BUT nothing's open up here yet dammit


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 25, 2011)

Soooooo, Sunday mornings are getting expensive. Donated another $20 bucks, AND lost 6 bucks in one Nassau, pushed on the other. Down 46 bucks for the year so far, damn. I'm makin birdies (3 yesterday), prollem is I'm makin birdie on the same holes as everyone else :-x.

That little Pro2860 JR took all the cash yesterday...little bastage :argue:

When he was like 13 I could beat him, or was it 11....anyway, he's hittin' it great, more importantly makin putts. WOnder where he gets that from?? Must be his mother :razz:


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 25, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Soooooo, Sunday mornings are getting expensive. Donated another $20 bucks, AND lost 6 bucks in one Nassau, pushed on the other. Down 46 bucks for the year so far, damn. I'm makin birdies (3 yesterday), prollem is I'm makin birdie on the same holes as everyone else :-x.




You need to start playing wolf for some real entertanment. 

 I can't wait for some more grass to grow in. The greens are ridiculous. Its just like Augusta but with lots of bumps:-o


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 25, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> You need to start playing wolf for some real entertanment.
> 
> I can't wait for some more grass to grow in. The greens are ridiculous. Its just like Augusta but with lots of bumps:-o



Yup, wolf can be fun. We're more of a Nassau/skins crew. Normally we play a $2 Nassau w/ 2 down auto's and press when you're pissed....that makes it interesting enough, then there's the $20/man for skins. Oh the fun we have!!


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 26, 2011)

When he was like 13 I could beat him said:


> Why I oughtta.....:smash:


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2011)

Gonna hit up Blissful Meadows right down the road from me 

Also going to Myrtle Beach in July to visit my in-laws, they have a condo in Murrel's Inlet on a golf course. Yay!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2011)

Nick said:


> Gonna hit up Blissful Meadows right down the road from me
> 
> Also going to Myrtle Beach in July to visit my in-laws, they have a condo in Murrel's Inlet on a golf course. Yay!



Nice course.  I also really like Blackstone National in that same general area too


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 27, 2011)

Was nice to play golf yesterday NOT all bundled up, and the ball actually flew instead of drop right out of the sky. Got 18 in be4 Pro2860 showed up....then, of course, the clouds rolled in and we got rained out. Sux too, pro got off to a birdie, birdie start :razz:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Was nice to play golf yesterday NOT all bundled up, and the ball actually flew instead of drop right out of the sky. Got 18 in be4 Pro2860 showed up....then, of course, the clouds rolled in and we got rained out. Sux too, pro got off to a birdie, birdie start :razz:



And i'm guessing in the 19th hole that there was talk about 7 more birdies to follow up on that start  :lol:

I'm really good at shooting 67/68 in the 19th hole,  I just have a problem doing it on the 18 before that :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 27, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And i'm guessing in the 19th hole that there was talk about 7 more birdies to follow up on that start  :lol:
> 
> I'm really good at shooting 67/68 in the 19th hole,  I just have a problem doing it on the 18 before that :lol:



LOL, I razzed him a bit about his start, and then the rain...." I don't think the heavy stuff will come down for a while...I'd keep playing" :beer:

The rain did blow thru, I went home and Pro went back out....says he needs the practice. From what I saw he just needs to tee it up!!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> LOL, I razzed him a bit about his start, and then the rain...." I don't think the heavy stuff will come down for a while...I'd keep playing" :beer:
> 
> The rain did blow thru, I went home and Pro went back out....says he needs the practice. From what I saw he just needs to tee it up!!



There's a couple of guys at my course like that too.  You see them out, ask them if they've been playing much (they usually say something like "not really" or "if I'm lucky maybe twice a month") and then ask them how they're hitting them/what they shot today, and the answer is something like "I shot an ok 70 today, but missed a bunch of putts"  :lol:


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 27, 2011)

Nick said:


> Gonna hit up Blissful Meadows right down the road from me
> 
> Also going to Myrtle Beach in July to visit my in-laws, they have a condo in Murrel's Inlet on a golf course. Yay!






drjeff said:


> Nice course.  I also really like Blackstone National in that same general area too




We must be in the same neck of the woods.  Only played Blissful once and it kicked my butt.  I ran out of balls on 18 and had to walk off.......pissed.  Blackstone is also a great track.  In our area, I like Kettle Brook a lot, and Cyprian Keyes is always a tough challenge.  I play Juniper in Northboro because it's so convenient to me.  Marlborough CC is a nice old Donald Ross course.  

Finally got to the range on Sunday and hit surprisingly well.  Now gotta get on the course cuz I will be in Myrtle (actually Litchfield Beach) in about 3 weeks for my annual boys weekend.  Playing Litchfield CC,  Willowbrook, Tradition and Heritage.   Looking forward to cold beer, warm temps and lots of Spanish moss.....


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

drjeff said:


> There's a couple of guys at my course like that too.  You see them out, ask them if they've been playing much (they usually say something like "not really" or "if I'm lucky maybe twice a month") and then ask them how they're hitting them/what they shot today, and the answer is something like "I shot an ok 70 today, but missed a bunch of putts"  :lol:


Our reigning club champ is like that. He's currently sporting a +0.9 handicap and claims he isn't playing much or working on his game:razz:

I'm really looking forward to playing this weekend. Yesterday I pulled the trigger on the Taylormade tour Preferred CB irons. They felt buttery soft at the range and were pretty easy to hit. The only thing I'm gonna have to work on is getting the distances down. They are definitely longer than my old set but it was hard to guage the distances under the range lights.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Our reigning club champ is like that. He's currently sporting a +0.9 handicap and claims he isn't playing much or working on his game:razz:
> 
> I'm really looking forward to playing this weekend. Yesterday I pulled the trigger on the Taylormade tour Preferred CB irons. They felt buttery soft at the range and were pretty easy to hit. The only thing I'm gonna have to work on is getting the distances down. They are definitely longer than my old set but it was hard to guage the distances under the range lights.



Congrats on the new sticks.  And hope your chipping and putting is on as you're getting the distances dialed in on them, since I know that every time I put some new sticks in the bag, I tend to spend the next few rounds either chipping on from just short or just long


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 29, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Congrats on the new sticks.  And hope your chipping and putting is on as you're getting the distances dialed in on them, since I know that every time I put some new sticks in the bag, I tend to spend the next few rounds either chipping on from just short or just long



Heck, as much as I chip you'd think I'd be good at it. :-x


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Heck, as much as I chip you'd think I'd be good at it. :-x



Me too!  Especially on the occasional green where I get to chip from BOTH the front and back    :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 29, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Me too!  Especially on the occasional green where I get to chip from BOTH the front and back    :lol:



Hear ya, I've been known to play a little ping-pong myself. 

few years back I was playing a Pro-Am w/ Pro2860 and watched him play a little bunker ping-pong on a 3 par, eventually ending up in a quad (may've been a triple), BUT, the big difference is he battled pack to a score of 1 under for his round.... To me that was one of the greatest rounds I've ever watched first hand.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope to be attending this: http://www.notah.com/event-overview-2011.html


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Hear ya, I've been known to play a little ping-pong myself.
> 
> few years back I was playing a Pro-Am w/ Pro2860 and watched him play a little bunker ping-pong on a 3 par, eventually ending up in a quad (may've been a triple), BUT, the big difference is he battled pack to a score of 1 under for his round.... To me that was one of the greatest rounds I've ever watched first hand.



My absolute favorite pro hacked up bunker play I've seen personally was in the 2nd round of the 2006 US Open at Winged Foot.  Shortish par 3 (can't remember off the top of my head if it was 11,12, or 13).  Stewart Cink hits his tee ball into the front right bunker.  from my vantage point from the back grandstands I could see most of the ball so I figured that it must be a decent lie.  He gets up, makes his swing, bam a full blade, the ball launches over the green, bangs of the front hand railing of the grandstand and ends up in the back left bunker.  Bunker shot #2, runs it back across the green into that *cough* "short" *cough* USGA greenside rough. Hacks it back across the green (of course the contours of the green were going away from him) and onto the back fringe.  2 putts later, the triple is on the card, and most of us in the grandstands are nodding our heads going "yup, I can relate to that!"  :lol:


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

drjeff said:


> My absolute favorite pro hacked up bunker play I've seen personally was in the 2nd round of the 2006 US Open at Winged Foot.  Shortish par 3 (can't remember off the top of my head if it was 11,12, or 13).  Stewart Cink hits his tee ball into the front right bunker.  from my vantage point from the back grandstands I could see most of the ball so I figured that it must be a decent lie.  He gets up, makes his swing, bam a full blade, the ball launches over the green, bangs of the front hand railing of the grandstand and ends up in the back left bunker.  Bunker shot #2, runs it back across the green into that *cough* "short" *cough* USGA greenside rough. Hacks it back across the green (of course the contours of the green were going away from him) and onto the back fringe.  2 putts later, the triple is on the card, and most of us in the grandstands are nodding our heads going "yup, I can relate to that!"  :lol:



Tanks for the good wishes! I've already had plenty of chipping practice this year all on one hole Our 9th is pretty steep back left to front right and there wasn't much grass yet. I hit my tee shot long left and made a nice (so I thought) soft chip which almost stopped in tap in range but continues past the hole and built up speed until I was 8 feet below the surface of the green. I chipped up and almsot made it but the ball came back to my feet So then I hit long and was in the back fringe:-x and 3 putted from there for a smooth quad:blink:

I think you might be talking about #10 which is a tough hole. Its about 185 or so. #13 is almost 220 unless they played a forward tee.  Good story :beer:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 29, 2011)

drjeff said:


> My absolute favorite pro hacked up bunker play I've seen personally was in the 2nd round of the 2006 US Open at Winged Foot.  Shortish par 3 (can't remember off the top of my head if it was 11,12, or 13).  Stewart Cink hits his tee ball into the front right bunker.  from my vantage point from the back grandstands I could see most of the ball so I figured that it must be a decent lie.  He gets up, makes his swing, bam a full blade, the ball launches over the green, bangs of the front hand railing of the grandstand and ends up in the back left bunker.  Bunker shot #2, runs it back across the green into that *cough* "short" *cough* USGA greenside rough. Hacks it back across the green (of course the contours of the green were going away from him) and onto the back fringe.  2 putts later, the triple is on the card, and most of us in the grandstands are nodding our heads going "yup, I can relate to that!"  :lol:



It's nice to know these dudes are human, or at times they are any-a-ways,


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 29, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Hear ya, I've been known to play a little ping-pong myself.
> 
> few years back I was playing a Pro-Am w/ Pro2860 and watched him play a little bunker ping-pong on a 3 par, eventually ending up in a quad (may've been a triple), BUT, the big difference is he battled pack to a score of 1 under for his round.... To me that was one of the greatest rounds I've ever watched first hand.



Thanks for bringing back these memories..I topped it last year though...made a 13 on a par 3 when asked how, I say because I lipped out a 5 footer for 12...:beer:


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Thanks for bringing back these memories..I topped it last year though...made a 13 on a par 3 when asked how, I say because I lipped out a 5 footer for 12...:beer:



Nice!

I was at the Barclay Classic a few years back with my son and on 18 Anthony Kim hit a wek drive into the buker. Sergio and Ernie were both about 70 yards ahead of him on opposite sides of the fairway. They were both looking over their shots when AK skulled his shot which almost nailed Sergio lol. Ernie and Sergio looked at each other and started cracking up.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 30, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Thanks for bringing back these memories..I topped it last year though...made a 13 on a par 3 when asked how, I say because I lipped out a 5 footer for 12...:beer:



You're lucky I wsn't there for that one!!! :razz::smash:


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 30, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Nice!
> 
> I was at the Barclay Classic a few years back with my son and on 18 Anthony Kim hit a wek drive into the buker. Sergio and Ernie were both about 70 yards ahead of him on opposite sides of the fairway. They were both looking over their shots when AK skulled his shot which almost nailed Sergio lol. Ernie and Sergio looked at each other and started cracking up.



Every golfer knows humility...


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 30, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> You're lucky I wsn't there for that one!!! :razz::smash:



Yes I am lucky...was able to laugh about it later but was pretty much in shock when it happened!!:blink:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 30, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Yes I am lucky...was able to laugh about it later but was pretty much in shock when it happened!!:blink:



I know, I believe I talked to you after your round...wasn't it the Senior Nationals??

Play today at 5:30???


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 30, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Every golfer knows humility...



Man-0-Man is that ever true. I'll never forget the very first Pro-Am I played in with MJB, think it was Tuscarora. Anyway, I was so darn nervous I completley toppped my tee ball only to not even make it off the tee box. I thought I was gonna pass out I was so embarassed


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 30, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> I know, I believe I talked to you after your round...wasn't it the Senior Nationals??
> 
> Play today at 5:30???




Closing today. The tournament was the Stroke Play @ Elmira CC...36 hole event...happened in the first round. Needless to say I was playing for skins in the 2nd round


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 30, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Needless to say I was playing for skins in the 2nd round



Get any??


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 30, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Get any??



Unfortunately not..my worst day as a pro!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 2, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> Unfortunately not..my worst day as a pro!



May have been your worst day but it was a damn good year by winning 2 out of the 3 championships...ka-ching $$$$

Kick some ass today too...time to get this year started!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 2, 2011)

Well, yesterday cost me $40.00, WTF, actually I'm okay with it. My pal Racer Ron shot 65 yesterday and it should've been a 61...really!!! He shot 30 on the front, then 35 on the back with a double on 11 and 2 missed birdie putts inside of 4 feet. Yes, they were tough putts but he had them read right and just didn't committ to them. I shot 80...which for as windy as it was and the changes I'm making to my swing (thanks again Pro) I was very happy with.

Racer didn't go home with to much cash....8 of us spent quite a bit of it at the bar :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 2, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Well, yesterday cost me $40.00, WTF, actually I'm okay with it. My pal Racer Ron shot 65 yesterday and it should've been a 61...really!!! He shot 30 on the front, then 35 on the back with a double on 11 and 2 missed birdie putts inside of 4 feet. Yes, they were tough putts but he had them read right and just didn't committ to them. I shot 80...which for as windy as it was and the changes I'm making to my swing (thanks again Pro) I was very happy with.
> 
> Racer didn't go home with to much cash....8 of us spent quite a bit of it at the bar :beer:



VERY nice rounds by ALL Camp -- damn u guys put me to shame -- hacker that i am . Still haven't broken 80 on my BEST effort .

Good on ya !!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 2, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> VERY nice rounds by ALL Camp -- damn u guys put me to shame -- hacker that i am . Still haven't broken 80 on my BEST effort .
> 
> Good on ya !!



Thanks, Warp. I'm very lucky to have such good golfers to play with, hell, on any given Sunday we could have as many as 4 Pro's playing in our regular game. While typing that I just realized how STUPID I AM for betting with them :dunce:, but to witness that kind of golf first hand is worth the $$$, and whenever you get some coming back your way makes it even more special. 

Think we may have to start racing Nastar for $20 :smile:


----------



## jrmagic (May 2, 2011)

Dang a 30?? That is awesome!   Nothing wrong with carding an 80 either camp unless you're less than a 4.  First round with the new sticks worked out ok.they felt really nice.  I managed an 86 only hitting 5 greens and coming out of the gate with a triple and a double. Scoring was tough because the greens finally grew in but were not rolled out:-x  plus the pace of play was abysmal.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 2, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Dang a 30?? That is awesome!   Nothing wrong with carding an 80 either camp unless you're less than a 4.  First round with the new sticks worked out ok.they felt really nice.  I managed an 86 only hitting 5 greens and coming out of the gate with a triple and a double. Scoring was tough because the greens finally grew in but were not rolled out:-x  plus the pace of play was abysmal.



Yup, 30...fun to watch, he made it look easy. He made a 20 footer on #3 that really got him fired up. You give a good putter just little more confidence then look out

I hate slow greens and slow play :-x


----------



## campgottagopee (May 6, 2011)

Enough talk about gas...who's getting out this weekend??? Weathers gonna b GREAT, I just hope my game doesn't suck...sure did tuesday.


----------



## jrmagic (May 6, 2011)

Its been a busy week and that is continuing into the weekend. I am getting out on Sunday but I'm not expecting great things with a 6:00 am tee time but its that or not play so I will take it.


----------



## HD333 (May 6, 2011)

7:15 tomorrow for a quick 9 before the kids soccer game. First time out with my new irons should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 7, 2011)

R.I.P Seve

The game lost a truly good man---I have and will miss watching him play.


----------



## jrmagic (May 7, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> R.I.P Seve
> 
> The game lost a truly good man---I have and will miss watching him play.



Very sad. The man was incredible on the golf course and from what I have heard an awesome human being. He will be missed.  RIP Seve


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 10, 2011)

Well just back from my opening round this season , beautiful sunny day but gusty off the river 

  Not a good round but fair back nine for an opener for an old fart 

Had a tough front side (47) then got my groove back on the back side (41). Good news is that the big stick and the long hybrids worked pretty fair in pretty strong winds  But the damn little stick NEEDS work 

I'll be out again thursday


----------



## campgottagopee (May 11, 2011)

Didja know ur spodda rock your shoulders when you putt??? Seems as tho I'd forgotten that until yesterday :dunce:


----------



## Nick (May 11, 2011)

Well I played 9 holes last Friday first round, shot a very respectable 64 :dunce:


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2011)

Just back from 18 on a beautiful sunny 74 degree day here along the St Lawrence .

 Played pretty fair today  an 82 (  43 on front nine 39 on back nine ) Both big and Little sticks were fine had a few approach issues with the wind  but they straightened out ultimately


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from 18 on a beautiful sunny 74 degree day here along the St Lawrence .
> 
> Played pretty fair today an 82 ( 43 on front nine 39 on back nine ) Both big and Little sticks were fine had a few approach issues with the wind but they straightened out ultimately


 
Tiger shot a shot 42 on the front 9 and pulled out.  Where did you play?

Partridge Run?


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Tiger shot a shot 42 on the front 9 and pulled out.  Where did you play?
> 
> Partridge Run?



Today we played Langbrook Meadows  outside of Brier Hill  . Its 18 now and has some really interesting holes on the back nine . The guy who runs the place is from A Bay a super nice guy and their early and late season deals are pretty good and the course is dry and in great shape in spite of all the damn rain


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Today we played Langbrook Meadows outside of Brier Hill . Its 18 now and has some really interesting holes on the back nine . The guy who runs the place is from A Bay a super nice guy and their early and late season deals are pretty good and the course is dry and in great shape in spite of all the damn rain


 

I have not played there since the back nine opended.  My brother likes the back nine too.  May have to play it in August before wedding.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from 18 on a beautiful sunny 74 degree day here along the St Lawrence .
> 
> Played pretty fair today  an 82 (  43 on front nine 39 on back nine ) Both big and Little sticks were fine had a few approach issues with the wind  but they straightened out ultimately



Good shootin' old timer!!!

I have my first tourney of the year this Sunday, of course, it's gonna rain, BUT, my horse (Racer Ron) is a mudder!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Good shootin' old timer!!!
> 
> I have my first tourney of the year this Sunday, of course, it's gonna rain, BUT, my horse (Racer Ron) is a mudder!!!



Thanks Camp -------------------------- I ain't in yer league tho bro , you and the pro's really put down some serious scores . Doc Jeff swings a mean stick too !!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Tiger shot a shot 42 on the front 9 and pulled out.



I'm really starting to wonder if Tiger will break Jacks record now. Not because of his game, he's got that, but injuries are tough to come back from and this one seems to be haunting him. It will be intersting to watch.


----------



## jrmagic (May 13, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Good shootin' old timer!!!
> 
> I have my first tourney of the year this Sunday, of course, it's gonna rain, BUT, my horse (Racer Ron) is a mudder!!!



Agreed. Warp for someone who's never broken 80 to shoot 82 early in the season is awesome!

Good luck Camp. We have a tourney too but we luckily drew 1 of 2 byes in the first round. of a 64 team field thanks to ham and egging in the qualifier  for a net 61.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 14, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Agreed. Warp for someone who's never broken 80 to shoot 82 early in the season is awesome!
> 
> Good luck Camp. We have a tourney too but we luckily drew 1 of 2 byes in the first round. of a 64 team field thanks to ham and egging in the qualifier  for a net 61.



Ham-n-egging is a great thing!!!

I remember a best ball tourney where my partner and I shot even w/ 6 bogies.....what a hoot that was!!!


----------



## ChileMass (May 15, 2011)

First round of 18 of the seaon is in the books and it was a struggle.  Made 5 pars but still shot 99 which sucks.  It always takes me several rounds to get my irons smoothed out for consistent contact and yesterday my driver decided to abandon me about 50% of the time.  Not bad around the greens, though.  My putting touch is still intact.   

Off to South Carolina on Wed for 3 days on the links with the buddies.  The good news is no one cares what you shoot at this event.  Wooo-hoo!  Bloody Marys at 7AM.....


----------



## Nick (May 15, 2011)

Man, I've never been under 100. Or even close, haha. 

I'm heading to South Carolina in July, my in-laws have a condo near Myrtle Beach on a golf course. I'll do a little golfing there.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 15, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Agreed. Warp for someone who's never broken 80 to shoot 82 early in the season is awesome!
> 
> Good luck Camp. We have a tourney too but we luckily drew 1 of 2 byes in the first round. of a 64 team field thanks to ham and egging in the qualifier  for a net 61.



  Thanks Jr ---  man i'd like to get over that damn "mental blockage " THIS yr   > Just gotta keep swinging and FORGET  it .

Sure hope u and the Campster got out  and did well this weekend !!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 16, 2011)

What an exciting Players Championship...WOW!!!

Was really pulling for Toms----he had it goin' on.....no clue why he missed that putt on the first playoff hole. Sucks he didn't win, but that's golf.

KJ is cool as ice---never deviated from his plan of fairways and greens...I like to watch the pro's grind itout.

Paul Goydous---got it in the house early at 11 under...fun to watch his interviews.

Great to see all the "40 somethings" takin' it to the kids this weekend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 16, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> What an exciting Players Championship...WOW!!!
> 
> Was really pulling for Toms----he had it goin' on.....no clue why he missed that putt on the first playoff hole. Sucks he didn't win, but that's golf.
> 
> ...





Yeah it gives real meaning to adage : The Course Giveth and Green's Taketh Away "


----------



## campgottagopee (May 16, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Agreed. Warp for someone who's never broken 80 to shoot 82 early in the season is awesome!
> 
> Good luck Camp. We have a tourney too but we luckily drew 1 of 2 byes in the first round. of a 64 team field thanks to ham and egging in the qualifier  for a net 61.



How you make out, jrmagic???


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 16, 2011)

my buddy is President of Miura Golf who KJ plays with...


----------



## campgottagopee (May 16, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> my buddy is President of Miura Golf who KJ plays with...



cool


----------



## campgottagopee (May 20, 2011)

Weekend golf set

9 holes of drinking, er, I mean practive after work saturday

Match and skins game sunday with pro2860 JR as my partner (he's really a pro too and long as noon mass)

Pro-Am monday with pro2860

I can dig it 8)


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Weekend golf set
> 
> 9 holes of drinking, er, I mean practive after work saturday
> 
> ...



  Wishing u " short grass and 2 putts" Camp


----------



## campgottagopee (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Warp....short grass and 2 putts, hell yes!!


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Thanks Warp....short grass and 2 putts, hell yes!!



Or if worse comes to worse.... long grass, 2 beers, who cares!  :lol:

Hit 'em well (but not too often!) there Camp!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Or if worse comes to worse.... long grass, 2 beers, who cares!  :lol:
> 
> Hit 'em well (but not too often!) there Camp!



As long as I can keep my "turn" going and not friggin slide (bad, bad, bad habit of mine when I get it going sideways) I think we'll be just fine.


----------



## ChileMass (May 24, 2011)

Got back Sunday from 4 days in Pawley's Island, SC.  While it was cold and foggy and rainy up here, it was sunny and 74*F on Wed and got a couple degrees warmer each day after.  Never saw any rain.  Nice....

*Wed 5/18*
Ole buddy Wild Will and I got off the plane and played a fast 18 at the River Club.  Lots of sand (holy crap look at the size of that waste bunker), greens that were cut tall, heavily watered, very slow but very true, blue sky and no one on the course when we teed off at 2:15PM.  Played 9 in 1:35, 18 in 3:30 but shot crappy golf.  Ahhh - wtf......  I think I finished 50-45 for a 95, so not too bad for me shaking off the winter rust and the plane ride.  

*Thu 5/19*
The rest of our crew flew in at noon, so we got to sleep late.  Played 18 at The Tradition which is laid out just like the River Club with lots of sand, but the greens were kinda burned up and gravelly.  It was like putting on cement, which took some getting used to.  Of course my driver decided to abandon me, so I was screwed.  Shot 54-49 which sucks.  Not a fun day, but a bunch of drinks with my buds turned my attitude around.  

*Fri 5/20*
18 at Willbrook Plantation, which is one of my favorite courses.  Tall oak trees with hanging Spanish moss, beautiful clubhouse, lush layout - what's not to like.  Of course, I had had waaaaay too much to drink the night before so my head was killing me when I teed off.  Shot a lovely 52 on the front and expected a repeat of Thursday.  My college roomie and his bro put some money on the game for the last 7 holes, so of course my other college roomie and I dropped the next 3 holes without putting up a fight, so it got worse.  But - just when all seemed lost, my best friend yummy yummy alcohol came to my rescue (about 5 beers in 3 holes), and I kicked in the afterburners.  I went birdie-birdie-par-par to finish and won the last 4 holes to take their money (a whopping $5 bucks each).  My back nine was a 39, which is about as well as I can play.  Nice to finally come thru and play some decent golf.  

*Sat 5/21*
Finished with 18 at The Heritage Club, which is part of The Legends Group, and I recommend this course big-time.  It may be my favorite in the Myrtle area.  It's kind of the bigger brother to Willbrook in that it has even more huge oaks with Spanish moss lining several holes, a Gone with the Wind clubhouse, a championship layout and greens that you just have to see.  Each one is absolutely perfectly kept, no blade of grass out of place, and almost all have huge swoops and rolls that are like putting on a roller coaster.  Be on the wrong side of the hole and you could be putting up or down 4 feet.  Played like crap, of course, but no matter.  A beautiful day on a great course with my best friends.  Good times.  Final story - my buddy Dave's approach on 18 wound  up on a hump all the way across from the hole, which was cut in the far corner, down a steep slope, and this putt would need to navigate a thin ridge all the way across the green just to have a chance to go in.  The putt would fall away on both sides of the ridge into enormous swales that guaranteed Dave a 3-putt when he eventually did go off the ridge with his putt.  So I just had to try it.  I put my ball right where his was, lined it up, my buddies stood over at the hole, and damn if it didn't scoot right across the ridge, up the hill, down the slope and into the jar.  Fuck me.  My buddies went nuts and bought me a cocktail.  I stepped it off after, and it was 93 feet.  True story and a great way to end.  

My group of nitwits has been doing this trip every May since 1995.  I'm back home, but boy do I wish I was still in SC......


----------



## campgottagopee (May 24, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Got back Sunday from 4 days in Pawley's Island, SC.  While it was cold and foggy and rainy up here, it was sunny and 74*F on Wed and got a couple degrees warmer each day after.  Never saw any rain.  Nice....
> 
> *Wed 5/18*
> Ole buddy Wild Will and I got off the plane and played a fast 18 at the River Club.  Lots of sand (holy crap look at the size of that waste bunker), greens that were cut tall, heavily watered, very slow but very true, blue sky and no one on the course when we teed off at 2:15PM.  Played 9 in 1:35, 18 in 3:30 but shot crappy golf.  Ahhh - wtf......  I think I finished 50-45 for a 95, so not too bad for me shaking off the winter rust and the plane ride.
> ...



Great report!!! I sooooooo much enjoy great golf courses, sounds like you played a couple of them. Almost makes you feel bad just walking on the grass not to mention taking a divot...almost feel guilty.

Great putt!!!! That shit is cool...I dig it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 25, 2011)

Chile !!!! ------------------ A a 93 footer on the 18th is "the Shizz" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChileMass (May 25, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Chile !!!! ------------------ A a 93 footer on the 18th is "the Shizz" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you, thank you.....


----------



## drjeff (May 28, 2011)

Got the 1st of what will be literally 4 Fridays of Charity scrambles in a row out of the way yesterday.  One of those rounds where the team didn't play bad at all, but never reallly played great either.  Ended up ay -9 (-14 won the thing).  I was kind of "stuck in neutral" tee to green for the 1st 12 or so holes (was chipping + pitching the ball phenomenally though - but then again in a scramble when you're chipping and pitching a bunch, that's NOT a good thing for scoring )  Finally caught fire for the last 6 holes, where as my team was running out of gas in the high 80's temps and 1st real bit of humidity of the year (or maybe the beer consumption kicked in too much for them :beer:   ) I went -4 on my own ball over the last 6 holes, including our 17th hole, a 130yard par 3 with the closest to the pin, where I landed my wedge 4" left of the cup, spun it back to 4'8" and won the closest to the pin award (picked up a nice loooking new Taylormade RAC 56* sand wedge with that shot  )

Bottomline though is the local summer camp for special needs kids raised a bunch of $$ yesterday, and thats more important than a few missed opportunities on the course!  Up next Friday another scramble to raise some $$ for my local rotary club


----------



## jaywbigred (Jun 16, 2011)

Whoa, this thread was hard to find because of "Links" in the title as opposed to "golf".

Anyway, my post ski season depression has lifted so I ventured back to AZ this evening while smoking a stogie and having a glass of wine on the deck over looking Barneget Bay. 

Quick recount of golf season so far: Fairly typical start, hitting the ball the best I ever have off the tee, with consistency, esp. the last few weeks. Posted three rounds of 80, the latest of which saw a double on #1 and a triple on #18, with the middle 16 played in 3 over. Ha.  Also posted an 83 playing the tips on a 7100 yard course with a 72.9/140 rating. Was by myself and finished in 2 hrs 25 minutes. Driver is dialed in and my chipping is lethal right now, getting up and down like 80% of the time but everything in between is mediocre at best. Index is at 9.5.

Still waiting on the first sub 80 round of the year, should come soon if I keep hitting it the way I have been the last few weeks.

Still a frustrating game, but I am relaxing more and enjoying being outside after a rainy, cold spring.

Drjeff, a lot of my weekends are taken up by wedding crap, but if your in VT in August and want to tee it up, let me know!


----------



## jaywbigred (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh I forgot, had 3 eagles this year so far, including a 140 yd hole out in a scramble for work. My longest hole out of my life, perfect wedge, 6 feet passed the hole, spun back, hung on the lip like Tiger's pitch at 16 (??) at the Masters, then dropped in full view of 3 foursomes, won me some brief fame and some beers (which were free, ha!) at the dinner afterwards. 

Damn blow up holes are killing me!


----------



## jaywbigred (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh I forgot, had 3 eagles this year so far, including a 140 yd hole out in a scramble for work. My longest hole out of my life, perfect wedge, 6 feet passed the hole, spun back, hung on the lip like Tiger's pitch at 16 (??) at the Masters, then dropped in full view of 3 foursomes, won me some brief fame and some beers (which were free, ha!) at the dinner afterwards. 

Damn blow up holes are killing me!


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2011)

That's awesome. I played twice this year, I got a par which I was super excited about, I'm usually hockey stick / snowman on every single hole. :lol:

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------

